# كلام دكاترة..........................



## + بريسكلا + (2 مارس 2009)

لما الدكتور يقول الموضوع ده ما يستناش لازم نتصرف فيه فورا.. يبقى قصده: لازم نلحق نعمل عليك شغل لأن لو استنينا هو هيخف لوحده وتضيع علينا الفرصة!!

*لما الدكتور يقول استعمل الدواء ده وعدى عليا بعد بكرة.. يبقى قصده: ده دواء لا بينفع ولا يضر تعالى لى بعد يومين أكون سألت حد بيفهم!!*

*لما الدكتور يقول أشوفك بعد عشرة أيام..يبقى قصده: علشان تدفع كشف جديد انت مش قرأت اليافطة وانت داخل مكتوب عليها "الاستشارة فى خلال أسبوع من الكشف"!!*

*لما الدكتور يقول احنا هنتابع تطورات الحاله أسبوع كمان قبل ما نقدم على أى اجراء.. يبقى قصده:*
*الصبر طيب يمكن البلوة دى تتحول لحاجة نعرف لها علاج!!*

*لما الدكتور يقول اعمل التحاليل فى المعمل ده أنا بثق في النتائج بتاعتهم..يبقى قصده بيدفعولى عمولة 40% من تمن التحاليل!!*

*لما الدكتور يقول أنا هاحولك على أخصائى يشوف حالتك أحسن منى..يبقى قصده: أنت صحتك زى الفل بس الراجل ده مزنوق فى قرشين وواجب ننفعه!!*

*لما الدكتور يقول أنا هوصفلك دواء جديد ممتاز.. يبقى قصده: هجرب فيك الدواء ده أنا محتاج حالات أعمل عليها البحث بتاع الترقية!!*

*لما الدكتور يقول المضاد الحيوى ده ممتاز جدا مع انه غالى شوية سيبك من البديل الرخيص بتاع زمان بقى غير فعال..يبقى قصده: مندوب المبيعات بتاع الشركة لسة خارج من عندى ومدينى شنطة دعاية جلد تجنن!*

مع الاعتذار لكل الدكاترة:smi411:​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (2 مارس 2009)

كلااااااااااااااااااااااام صح اساليني انا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خصوصا الاخيره


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 مارس 2009)

*اه
اكيد ساعتك مجربة بس مع ال........


بلاش بقي الواحد يتكلم​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههه
مبلاش انت 
خلي حد تاني يتكلم
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههه

جميله يا بريسكلا 

ميرررررسى يا فندم 
​ ​ ربنا  يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (2 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*جميلة اكتيرلا*
*شكرا بريسكلا*
**​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 مارس 2009)

ابن المصلوب قال:


> كلااااااااااااااااااااااام صح اساليني انا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> خصوصا الاخيره



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ابن المصلوب
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 مارس 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> *اه
> اكيد ساعتك مجربة بس مع ال........
> 
> 
> بلاش بقي الواحد يتكلم​*



*لا اتكلم يا سى جوجو
ورينى هتقول ايه
ميرسى لمرورك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 مارس 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> مبلاش انت
> خلي حد تاني يتكلم
> ​*



*ههههههههههه
نعم يا استاذ بيشو
بلاش ليه بقى يعنى؟
ميرسى لمرورك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> جميله يا بريسكلا
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لمرورك كوكو
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه منيح يلي قلتيلنا منشان ناخد بالنا​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *جميلة اكتيرلا*
> *شكرا بريسكلا*
> **​



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا جوجو كلك ذوق
مع انك الوحيد اللى كنت خايفة منه :hlp::hlp:​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه منيح يلي قلتيلنا منشان ناخد بالنا​*



*ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا رنوووووووو
وانشالله ما تحتاجى لدكتور ابداااا​*


----------



## just member (2 مارس 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *ميرسى يا جوجو كلك ذوق*
> 
> *مع انك الوحيد اللى كنت خايفة منه :hlp::hlp:*​


*وتخافى منى لية بس*
*هو انا بعض*
*ولا نوع فيروس جديد*
*لما ابققى افهم فى الطب*
*ولما ابقى دكتور اصلا :a4:*
*يبقى ربنا بيحلها وقتها بقى*
**​


----------



## dark_angel (2 مارس 2009)

*علشان كده انا مرضتيش ادخل طب ههههههههههههههههههه مرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *وتخافى منى لية بس*
> *هو انا بعض*
> *ولا نوع فيروس جديد*
> *لما ابققى افهم فى الطب*
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه
انت احسن دكتور 
مش من الدكاترة دول ​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 مارس 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *علشان كده انا مرضتيش ادخل طب ههههههههههههههههههه مرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده*​



*هههههههههههههههههه
فعلا يا داركو بعد الموضوع ده
قل الإقبال على كلية الطب :t30:
ميرسى لمرورك​*


----------



## ICE IDG (2 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 مارس 2009)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> *موضوع جميل*​



*ميرسى لمرورك
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

جميل يا بريسكلا

شكراااااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامده يا بريسكلا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههه

يسلام متجيش منك انتى يا دكتورة المستقبل :t33:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
الواحد يتعب ويعالج نفسه احسن
ميرسى يا بريسكلا على الموضوع​*


----------



## white rose (3 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين كتير يا بريسكلا


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (3 مارس 2009)

كلام كله مضبوط
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى خالص


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (3 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


انت بتفهم على فكرة موضوع رهيب 


بجد الواحد ياخده ويعلقه كده على كل مستشفى


شكرا​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك كليمو
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامده يا بريسكلا



*هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا كوكى
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> يسلام متجيش منك انتى يا دكتورة المستقبل :t33:​



*هههههههههههههههه
شوفتى بحبكو اد ايه يا مرمر
دى اسرار شغل:hlp:​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 مارس 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الواحد يتعب ويعالج نفسه احسن
> ميرسى يا بريسكلا على الموضوع​*



*هههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك بنت العدرا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 مارس 2009)

white rose قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين كتير يا بريسكلا



*ميرسى لمرورك روز
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 مارس 2009)

ميمو ايمو قال:


> كلام كله مضبوط
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى خالص



*ههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ايمو
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 مارس 2009)

bosy_love_jesus قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> انت بتفهم على فكرة موضوع رهيب
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه
حرام عليكى يا بوسى 
ايه قطع العيش ده​*


----------



## zama (4 مارس 2009)

الحقيقة موضوع حلو اوى
ويستحق التقييم


----------



## tena_tntn (4 مارس 2009)

حلوين قوى 
مرسي​


----------



## menoooo (4 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 مارس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> الحقيقة موضوع حلو اوى
> ويستحق التقييم



*ميرسى لمرورك
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 مارس 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> حلوين قوى
> مرسي​



*ميرسى لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع تينا​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 مارس 2009)

menoooo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك مينوووو
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه لاحلوة بجد ​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (7 مارس 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه لاحلوة بجد ​*



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى احلى يا انوج
ميرسى لمرورك 
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------

